# D90 pop up flash broke, Camera repair abroad



## Smilemon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys,
My Nikon D90 was working perfectly but then my camera bag took a little tumble, and in the process the flash got popped open. It rattled around in there for a while with the flash open, and as of this moment the flash will pop up, but not fire. I'm assuming there is a short of some kind, but I don't have a small enough screwdriver to open the flash unit.
Are there any good camera repair shops in Berlin? I can survive without a flash for 2 weeks I guess, I brought my point and shoot as a backup if I need to take some really low light pictures, but it would make my vacation so much better if I could use my flash.


P.S. This seems similar to my issues [video=vimeo;3141400]


----------



## andrewleephoto (Dec 18, 2011)

I never use in camera flash, just bump up the ISO or shorten the exposure. If you do not use any of the program modes, use the "Auto No Flash" mode 

have fun on your trip!


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 19, 2011)

It's time to get a sb-700.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 19, 2011)

Check out this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/31725-camera-repair-list.html


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, just get in the habit of not using that flash. Like said, just bump your ISO and try to work around it. Find good light for portraits, for anything else, you shouldn't be using that flash anyways.


----------



## Smilemon (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm in Berlin at the moment and I'm getting a lot of fun pictures. The sun is nowhere to be seen, so everything is a bit gray and boring, but a lot of the communist architecture looks pretty gray anyway. I managed to fix my flash, but I haven't used it at all. I've just cranked up the ISO a bunch. Glad to have a good camera on such a neat vacation.


----------

